# A little fly fishing surprise in Galveston.



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Been a long time since I've posted a report. Sight fishing has been great this week! Yesterday was an exceptional day with plenty of schools and a once in a lifetime sight cast triple tail caught in 10 inches of water. We landed 8 reds and the bonus fish and a few passing shots at big jacks.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Pretty cool Steve! Thanks for the report!

Saltwater Outings Chairman
Texas FlyFishers
http://www.texasflyfishers.org/


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I also had shots at triple tail yesterday. Never could get them to eat. Are they breeding right now? All the ones I saw were in pairs. Also what kind of fly did yall catch them on if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Kudos to Meredith and the guide!


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Mason, she was throwing a tan cuan toad.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice.

You running a new sled? That doesn't look like a Mitzi.


----------

